# Help with a suitable heat guard for mini T5 UVB kit



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Hiya- 

I’m new to keeping a snake. I’ll soon be getting a Kenyan sand boa and am getting his viv set up. I’ve put in a mini T5 uvb kit.
My problem is that the smallest Arcadia guard is about 30% larger than the light- both length and width- and it’s really not a good fit in my viv. I’d prefer to use a guard which fits the bulb a bit more snugly. I have considered DIY but I know the Arcadia heat guards say they block very little UVB, and I don’t want to knock something up which will render the light ineffective for the little guy.

I would really appreciate any product recommendations or help on this! Links especially appreciated!

this is my viv:
Monkfield Tall Reptile Terrainium - 24 Inch Oak

Light kit: Arcadia T5 UVB Mini Kit, ShadeDweller 7% UVB 8 Watt | eBay

And the guard I have currently:
Arcadia Lamp Guard Pro (510 mm) Arcadia Lamp Guard Pro (510 mm) : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Those UVB guards are very new on the market and essentially thats the only reptile brand that makes them, and you have the smallest size of them. 

Personally I just wouldn't use it, its not really necessary for a snake, especially one like a KSB that doesn't really climb at all.

The other option would be to get a bigger viv, which you would probably need eventually anyway


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

The guards are bigger than the light so it make it easier to change the bulb (you only need to remove two screws and the guard will rotate down for access).


----------

